# Η απειλή της ισλαμικής τζιχάντ στην Ελλάδα



## Ambrose (Jul 14, 2009)

Ένα άρθρο του Ανδριανόπουλου:

"Εχουμε σίγουρα χάσει την στοιχειώδη επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Κι’ αδιαφορούμε για τα πραγματικά προβλήματα που μας περιστοιχίζουν. Επικεντρώνοντας το ενδιαφέρον μας στα ασήμαντα και τα επικοινωνιακά εντυπωσιακά. Εγιναν εκλογές για την Ευρώπη και οι έλληνες αναλώθηκαν σε ανούσιες παπαγαλομαχίες για σκάνδαλα, μίζες και κομματικά προγράμματα γνωστά μοναχά στους ειδήμονες και τους φανατικούς. Ουδείς ενδιαφέρθηκε για τα πραγματικά προβλήματα της χώρας μας στην Ευρώπη. Γιατί κι αυτή δεν είναι αλάθητη. Μαστίζεται μάλιστα από την οικονομική κρίση αλλά κι από μια βαθιά αμφισβήτηση θεσμών, διαδικασιών και πολιτικών προσανατολισμών."


Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 14, 2009)

Χωρίς να θέλω, επί του παρόντος, να εκφέρω άποψη επί της ουσίας του άρθρου, περιορίζομαι στη διαπίστωση ότι η φράση: "Εφ’ όσον οι χώρες προέλευσής τους είναι σουνιτικές, ενστερνίζονται δηλ. την σκληρότερη εκδοχή του ορθόδοξου Ισλάμ ..." καταδεικνύει βαθύτατη άγνοια τόσο της ιστορίας, όσο και της σύγχρονης πραγματικότητας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 14, 2009)

OK. Ίσως να είναι έτσι, ίσως και όχι. Η οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση θα ήθελα να μείνει στην ουσία του κειμένου. Με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου, και όχι ποιος το γράφει ή οποιοιδήποτε άλλοι συσχετισμοί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, ας μείνουμε στην ουσία. Τι θα ήθελες να πούμε; Να πω μερικά γενικά και βλέπουμε;
Ναι, με απασχολεί, όπως απασχολεί και τους άλλους Ευρωπαίους το θέμα της πολιτικής δύναμης που θα αποκτήσουν κάποια στιγμή οι σημερινοί μετανάστες και με απασχολεί το ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσουν την ψήφο τους για να εισάγουν κενά δαιμόνια. 
Μία λύση είναι φυσικά να δίνεται υπηκοότητα μετά από αυστηρότατες διαδικασίες επιλογής, όπως έκανε τόσα χρόνια η Ελβετία, η Γερμανία κλπ. Στην Ελβετία αν δεν κάνω λάθος μπορούν να εφεσιβάλουν την αίτηση υπηκοότητας οι γείτονες του αιτούντα, ο οποίος δίνει εξετάσεις σε θέματα ελβετικής κουλτούρας. 

Μπορούμε επίσης να επιλέγουμε ποιούς δεχόμαστε- δύσκολο να εφαρμοστεί, δυστυχώς, αλλά οι ΗΠΑ που επιλέγουν έχουν λέει μουσουλμάνους μετανάστες με υψηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο (πάνε για σπουδές και μένουν), κοσμικούς, πρόθυμους να ζουν όπως οι γείτονές τους και να υιοθετούν τις ιδιαιτερότητες της νέας πατρίδας τους. Προφανώς ανήκουν ήδη στην ελίτ των χωρών τους- εύκολη δουλεία η προσαρμογή. 

Στην περίπτωση μας όμως οι μετανάστες δεν είναι ελίτ, οι περισσότεροι είναι το λούμπεν προλεταριάτο της Μέσης Ανατολής. Αυτοί και θρησκόληπτοι είναι, και αρνητικοί προς κάθε τι καινούργιο, και όπως όλοι οι μετανάστες πρώτης γενιάς θα αγωνίζονται όλη τους τη ζωή να διατηρήσουν τα ήθη του χωριού της εποχής που το άφησαν- το χωριό μπορεί να πάει μπροστά, αυτοί εκεί. Και θα μαθαίνουν και τα παιδιά τους να κάνουν το ίδιο. Η πιο απλή λύση που κανένας δεν θέλει να εφαρμόσει είναι η παιδεία. Και μιλάω για σωστή καλλιέργεια, όχι απλά για συλλογή διπλωμάτων. Αλλά τότε ποιός θα μας κάνει τις βαριές δουλειές;

Φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα κι η λύση του ΗΒ: οι μετανάστες είναι εντελώς στο περιθώριο. Υπάρχουν κοινωνίες παράλληλες που μπορείς να περάσεις όλη σου τη ζωή με απολύτως ελάχιστη επαφή με τους ντόπιους. Μπορεί να έχεις υπηκοότητα, μπορεί να ψηφίζονται νόμοι για να σου δίνουν το δικαίωμα να διεκδικήσεις προνομιακά δημόσιες θέσεις (τις κατώτερες, φυσικά), μπορεί να φωνάζουν οι πάντες υπέρ σου και να σκίζονται να δείξουν πόσο δεν είναι ρατσιστές, αλλά πολύ σπάνια και πολύ λίγοι σαν εσένα θα γίνουν mainstream. Και δεν τρέχει τίποτα, όλοι είναι ευτυχισμένοι. Εδώ εκεί βγαίνει κανένας τρομοκράτης και χαλάει την ηρεμία, αλλά το κακό είναι πολύ μικρό (και πολύ μικρότερο απ' όσο λενε τα ΜΜΕ). Η χώρα δεν αλλάζει. 
Πολλά είπα κι ίσως είναι εκτός θέματος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 14, 2009)

Δεν έχω χρόνο για πολλά πολλά, αλλά θεωρώ ότι το ζήτημα πρέπει:

1. να αντιμετωπιστεί στα πλαίσια πανευρωπαϊκής πολιτικής. Δυστυχώς, για άλλη μια φορά οι εταίροι μας φαίνεται να νίπτουν τας χείρας τους και να στρουθομακηλίζουν.
2. η Ελλάδα έχει ήδη εμπειρία: τη Θράκη, την οποία εγκατέλειψε όταν έπρεπε να είχε στηρίξει. Ας μην επαναληφθεί το ίδιο λάθος.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> 2. η Ελλάδα έχει ήδη εμπειρία: τη Θράκη, την οποία εγκατέλειψε όταν έπρεπε να είχε στηρίξει.



Και μια διευκρίνιση προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων: εννοώ ότι έπρεπε να είχε στηρίξει οικονομικά και άλλως τους μουσουλμάνους της Θράκης.


----------

